# Gegentakt oder RS422 für Geber?



## Woeba (28 Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich suche Verzweifelt in Internet nach einem Anhaltspunkt, ab welcher Kabellänge und Frequenz RS422 für einen Inkrementellen- oder Absolutdrehgeber verwedet werden SOLLTE. 
Mir ist klar, dass diese Entscheidung von vielen Sachen abhängt:
Schirmung, Signalspannung, Externe Störgrößen, Entprellung, Leitungslänge, Impulsfrequenz....
Im konkreten Fall ist die Leitung vom Geber zur verarbeitenden Elektronik maximal 7 Meter lang und geschirmt. Die Umgebung ist normal-industriell, also keine extremen Störquellen wie fette Motoren oder Schweißgeräte in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft. Die Impulsfrequenz des Gebers wird bei ca. 50 kHz liegen (10 bit bei 50 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde).
Was meint ihr? Ist  Gegentakt mit 24V noch im grünen Bereich, oder muss da eine differenzielle Schnittstelle ran um größeren Ärger auszuschliessen?

Gruß
Woeba

P.S.: Ich gehe doch richtig in der Annhame, dass Gegentakt einfach nur bedeutet, dass das Signal vom Geber sowohl auf VCC als auch auf GND gezogen wird, gell?


----------



## Watchdog (28 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bei den inkrementellen Gebern gibt es die Schnittstellen:
HTL (24V Signale)
TTL/RS422 (Differenzspannungssignal)

Die TTL Geber sind die störunempfindlicheren und meines Wissens nach auch die häufiger eingesetzten. Preislich sollte da kein oder kaum ein Unterschied sein.
Beide Typen sind abhängig von max. Frequenz (z.B. 200Khz) und sonstigen Randbedingungen normalerweise bis 100m (evtl. sogar darüber)einsetzbar.
D.h. für deine 7m Länge ist es volkommen egal ob HTL oder TTL.
Ansonsten würde ich den TTL Gebern den Vorzug geben, hängt aber auch von deiner Auswertelogik ab (welcen Typ die kann).

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## Woeba (4 Januar 2008)

Danke für die Info!
Die Auswerteelektronik werde ich selber designen. Da  diese in ein enges Gehäuse kommt bin ich froh, mir den wenn auch kleinen RS422 Treiber-IC sparen zu können. 
200kHz und 100m sind die genau die groben Eckwerte die ich gesucht habe.

Gruß
Woeba


----------

